# Interesting observation



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

*I was breaking out a couple more Aristo 2-bay hoppers to do my usual mods when I sat *
*them on my display board and coupled them up, these were right out of the box... What I *
*immediately noticed was the ridiculous spacing between the cars with the stock Aristo *
*couplers... It intrigued me enough to measure the distance and figure out what it was in *
*scale ft... Turns out its about 6 1/2 ft !!! In the real world U could drive a car between those *
*hoppers!!! I then took the 2 that I have already done the mods to, 33" metal wheels, Kadee *
*820s, and lowered a little bit, put them on the board and measured again, 2 3/4 scale ft !!! 
The average person could walk between them, an it looks far more like what U'd see down 
at the old 1/1 rail yard... Sure makes a good case for body mount Kadees don't it... Heres a 
couple of pics that demonstrate the point...
Paul R...
*


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work. They really look a lot better.

Just another proof that 1st Aristocraft makes 'toy trains' that run around 'toy circles' and so they all need a little modelling before they're ready for the world to see.

Not complaining! I still have about 40% of my rolling stock from Aristo and it's served me very well, but as I move along I have gradually switched over to USAT. (100% of the engines already) USAT make models first - garden toys second and the details show that.

Course having said that I find the USAT couplers a bit long as well.

Dave


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

They sure look better that"s for sure. I just finished doing 10 USAT ore cars but I choose to keep the AC couplers and trucks but I got the same results you did with no additional cost. Later RJD


----------

